# Edible Dormouse



## Tapir (Mar 21, 2010)

Does anyone here keep Gliss Glis/Fat Dormouse/Edible Dormouse as a pet?

Can you tell me about them please, the very basics like where they should live, what substrate/enrichments.
Also if they can be made hand tame and friendly, should they be kept alone or in pairs, what they eat etc.

Thank you


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

There are some people on EKF with them and also tengalms. Cannot think of anyone else off the top of my head but sure there are a few : victory:


----------



## ralf22 (Oct 16, 2010)

They actually eat that cute dormouse?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

yes - we used to eat them in Britain 

there is a farm in Slovakia who breed them for food. well, they sort of maintain them on their land then trap them.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought they were now protected? they still eat them?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

They are protected here but not in Slovenia (not Slovakia I said the wrong one) Its traditional for them to be caught and eaten there.

Its funny how one persons cherished pet can be someone elses delicacy. look at Pouched Rats!!


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

As an introduced species (Romans) _Glis glis_ is not protected, but the indigenous Hazel Dormouse (_Muscardinus avellanarius_) is. In fact Paignton Zoo has been instrumental in their reintroduction to certain areas of the West country after a very successful captive breeding programme.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Sam - thats interesting :2thumb: 

I know native dormice are fully protected but I thought Glis were protected under section 11 of the Wildlife & Countryside Act and couldnt be trapped or killed.

I never grasp what is included in EPS licensing though. There seem to be lots of species kept as pets that are listed such as Sturgeon, Firebellied Toads, Arctic Wolf, Crested Porcupine, Fruit Bats - can't think of any more commonly kept but I'm sure there are more.


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Glis glis (edible dormouse) is a protected species in the UK. it is not native but was introduced accidentally from Lord Rothsmere's Estate in Tring Hertfordshire. Today it is still living in the chilterns around that estate.

I know some people do keep them as exotic pets, but the person I know who had some would never have them again. They are bred commercially for posh banquets and it is these captive bred specimens that sometimes find themselves on the pet market. A single glis can cost £100, so we are talking very posh dinners here.

The reasons they do not make good pets:
They are almost impossible to tame, are bad-tempered and have a very nasty bite. 
Their diet contains a lot of fruit which they pulverize and gets everywhere. Their droppings are very soft and they produce a lot of them. Their cages are messy and stinky.
They hibernate for more than half the year.

Sue


----------



## vintageprints45 (May 13, 2010)

aquajird said:


> The reasons they do not make good pets:
> They are almost impossible to tame, are bad-tempered and have a very nasty bite.
> Their diet contains a lot of fruit which they pulverize and gets everywhere. Their droppings are very soft and they produce a lot of them. Their cages are messy and stinky.
> 
> ...


Impossible to tame? I dont think so!!! I have 2 which I have hand reared from a few weeks old. They are now about 3 months old and as you can see are not bad tempered!!!










Yes fruit is a big part of their diet but they do not get it everywhere and I do not think they make their cage messy and stinky!!










My son who lives in the uk has a pair of Sugargliders who make far more mess!

Anyone interested in seeing the progress of these dormice from the day that I found them can view the link here 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...564300-urgent-identification-help-needed.html


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Congratulations. You have obviously worked very hard to get your dormice tame. I am extremely impressed by what you have done. But most people have not the time and patience to do so. You are the exception to the rule. Also having them at such a young age helps. Most, as I said before, have been captive bred as food, not as pets.


----------



## Paradoxurus (Jan 10, 2008)

aquajird said:


> Glis glis (edible dormouse) is a protected species in the UK. it is not native but was introduced accidentally from Lord Rothsmere's Estate in Tring Hertfordshire. Today it is still living in the chilterns around that estate.
> 
> I know some people do keep them as exotic pets, but the person I know who had some would never have them again. They are bred commercially for posh banquets and it is these captive bred specimens that sometimes find themselves on the pet market. A single glis can cost £100, so we are talking very posh dinners here.
> 
> ...


Sorry, my reference predates the W&CA.

The species was originally introduced by the Romans but this population is presumed to have died out. The current population was indeed the result of Lord Rothschild's acclimatisation experiments. They were deliberately turned loose.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

my mouths watering just thinking about them :mf_dribble:

mmmmmm,,,


----------



## BornSlippy (Jan 11, 2010)

vintageprints45 said:


> Impossible to tame? I dont think so!!! I have 2 which I have hand reared from a few weeks old. They are now about 3 months old and as you can see are not bad tempered!!!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


There is a big difference in a 3 month old and an adult though. Would be interesting to see how friendly they are once sexually mature.


----------



## jinglejoys (May 5, 2010)

I remember seeing them in pet shops in the 60's also remember T.V. programmes on the damage one populatio was doing in the attics od houses down south somewhere


----------

